# The SBHonline Community Daily > Digerati Discussions! >  >  Empower Airplane Power

## KevinS

I'll be travelling to London in 10 days, on BA.  Their seat power appears to be the Empower adapter.  I'm looking for a power adapter for my iPhone.  Has anyone tried Apple's MagSafe power adapter?  Is there another brand of adapter that you prefer?

----------


## JEK

I have an EmPower adaptor, but it is only for the MacBooks, not the iPhone. The last time I flew BA they had 120V US plugs for gadgets.

----------


## JEK

MagSafe is the magnet technology that keeps power cord loosely coupled to the MacBook. I charge the iPhone from the USB port on the MacBook.

----------


## KevinS

Plan B is to do that with my Dell.  I've got an Empower adapter for that.  According to Seatguru, all of BA's 777s use Empower.

----------


## JEK

Are you flying business class?

----------


## JEK



----------


## KevinS

Nope.  The company is paying, not me.  Premium Economy (aka Worldtraveler Plus) is the best that I can do.

----------


## KevinS

I can't find anyone who makes an Empower adapter for an iPhone.  Magellan sells an adapter that will fit between my existing cigarette-lighter adapter and the Empower port.  Plan B remains an option.

----------


## BBT

Kevin, I use the Empower adapter for my Apple like JEK shows above. Then just charge the iPhone from the USB Port

----------

